# Applying for jobs in Germany, from abroad.



## Alexandra86 (Feb 17, 2015)

Dear expat forum members,

Right now my husband (Dutch nationality) is trying to apply for IT jobs in Berlin, from our current location in Indonesia. We are planning to move to Germany once he manages to get the job.
His background/skills is software engineering. 
We look at jobportals quite often but we also read in this forum about how people experience the same thing. 
It's inspiring to know that there are some people, even non-EU could manage to get a job offer from an IT company in Berlin and then moved to Berlin.

Because of financial reason, we prefer of course applying jobs online, from here in Indonesia instead of coming to Germany as a jobseeker.
What we would like to know from you guys who have experienced the same boat, How did you finally manage to get the job offer in Berlin while you were applying in your home country? Is there any 'special' approach/way?

And another question is, are skype interviews common for German IT companies in Berlin instead of inviting you all the way to Germany??
Because I see in some threads that skype is quite common, isn't it?
We would like to have certainty/ something as a guarantee first before we move to Germany.. so we think that it's like gambling if, for example, my husband should come for job interview in Germany which can be 50-50 (hired or rejected).

Thanks in advance!:fingerscrossed:

-Where there's a will, there's a way-


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Phone interviews can be arranged by most companies if you ask for it (Skype is uncommon), but job offers will not be given without a face-to-face meeting.
Since travel expenses are usually borne by the inviting company, a personal interview would probably take place in the second round of interviews (or third - hiring decisions don't come quickly in Germany!).
Of course the associated cost is a disadvantage that may kick you out of the candidate pool. To avoid this, I usually arrange a private trip (on my own cost) and tell the company "I will be in your area from X to Y and that would be a good opportunity for a personal discussion."


----------



## sreekanthv_82 (Feb 27, 2015)

@Alexandra, I am sure that many of us will be in the same predicament - whether to risk our current job and search for one in a new country. I am also applying to jobs through online portals without much success. Now I am on the lookout for reliable recruitment consultants. I started to think that being in a non-EU country one needs professional help. 

I request the other forum members, your experiences/advice on the use of recruitment consultants.


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

If the "recruitment consultant" charges you a more-than-nominal fee, forget about it:
- They rarely deliver a service worth what they ask you to pay.
- You can do the same yourself at no charge.
- It is common that the employer pays all recruitment fees - by deviating from that (or possibly charging both parties) the consultant has already shown that he doesn't have your advantage in kind.
- Such consultants are a common way to bonded labour and poverty in the third world.


----------



## sreekanthv_82 (Feb 27, 2015)

Yes, your point taken. I agree there must be many consultants who don't deliver what they promise. There are few in my place that ask money upfront and claim that they have contacts in Germany. I wouldn't want to use their services. But how about the consultants in Germany? Are they also not worth? I came across one based in Germany, who mentioned that he wouldn't take any money till the employment contract is signed. 
What would be the "nominal fee" and what kind of services should I insist from them ?


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Yes, there are many headhunters or recruiters in Germany (the word consultant is not used). You can find them through their job ads on the usual online job pages. None of them will ever charge you anything (and if they do, they are crooks and you should run!). However, since they are paid for and thus obligated to the employer, their service is limited to filling pre-defined vacancies. No career consultancy or job search advice for you!


----------

